# Beautiful Yarn Store



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

If anyone is in the Orlando Florida area, you must visit The Knitting Patch, about 1/4 mile east of Interstate 4 on State Road 434 in the Watson Plaza. So many beautiful yarns just to die for, also her Web page http://www.theknittingpatch.com


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! I'll be in Orlando in November, and will put this on my 'to do' list.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Just checked their website. It's a feast for the eyes!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow that's some yarn store the lace pattern are magnificent,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

I found a lovely new yarn shop in Bethlehem, NH (kinda way up there...) named L.Y.S. (Love.Yarn.Shop)! They feature all U.S. made yarns. It's a nice little shop, and the woman working the day I visited (not the owner) was very pleasant and helpful!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I love her shop but haven't visited her new location yet, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

OMG! It looks so dangerous (for the bank account, that is).


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a fantastic looking yarn shop! You'd have to drag me out of there if I had a chance to go.

Sadly, we have no good yarn shops in my area any more. You can buy things like Red Heart, Simply Soft, and store brands in Michael's and Joann's, but the difficulty is finding enough with the same lot numbers for a larger project. 

I have a pretty significant stash, so for most projects, I can hunt through the "yarn closet" in the spare bedroom, and find what I need. Otherwise, I'll search online for a deal if I need something special.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I subscribed! LOVE the lace!


----------

